# 
!
   .      ,   : :      ,          3 .         .  ?      1?

----------


## Ulybka

?      ?

----------

-  .

----------


## OLGALG

> 


   ,            -                        (     -        -   -   .)

----------

:  .        .       .

----------


## Ulybka

,   -   90.02  41  45,   41     60 ,
 -  90.07 44,  44  60    .

----------


## olga-osina

> -  .


      ,   ?

----------


## OLGALG

*olga-osina*,  -   -      (  )         -      (  )   .




> 3 .


 




> 


 -  -   .

----------


## olga-osina

> -   -     (  )         -      (  )   .


 :yes:

----------

> ,   ?


    .        ,   ,      :yes:

----------


## olga-osina

> .        ,   ,

----------

! 
   41    62    .         ,

----------

-   ,

----------

-   ,

----------

> ! 
>    41    62    .         ,


   :           /?

----------


## 7

,       ,    ,  .

----------


## -

*7*,  ?  ?     .  ,    .     (   "" "),     ?     +  ""  .

----------


## 7

> *7*,  ?  ?     .  ,    .     (   "" "),     ?     +  ""  .


         ,           .           "",      ,              .  

           .

----------


## 7

*-*,       ,      .

----------

> ,           .





> ,     .       ,     , , ,      .


 :Wink:

----------


## lincol

,  ....          .   - ,    1   ,        -  .        1. ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     -  .

----------


## Zamzav_Glav

> .   - ,    1   ,


     ! (          ). 1    ...

----------

